

Host your own is cynical - chmars
http://tante.cc/2013/05/20/host-your-own-is-cynical/

======
PaulHoule
I'm not sure the world cynical is right.

I'm reminded by a person who was involved with the independent media center
movement who couldn't bear letting people post MP3s to his site, so people
only could upload oggs, which mean that he was the only uploader and I was the
only other person would could hear/see anything.

